# Desperate need of help to divide Large bedroom



## Aaronzb (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm new to these forums and am desperate for any expert advice!

I am trying to divide a 22'x14' room into two 11'x10'~ rooms with a 4' hallway running lengthwise without putting up a permanent wall.

After scouring the internet, I've found all suggestions to be either movable dividers like asian folding screens or large bookcases but neither of those would fully divide without leaving a large space in the 'wall'. Not to mention they would both take up a bunch of space themselves.

The idea is to create two private bedrooms and I have yet to get any solid suggestions 

I could really use some helpful ideas!

I attached a pretty crude floorplan of what I'm looking for.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why temporary? That's one the biggest complications.
Have you taken the time to do a simple sketch with the furniture in the room to scale to show just how crowded this tiny space will be?
Is there a point of egress in both those rooms?
No closets?
In one of those room the way you have it drawn you have 4' of wasted space with the hallway ran like that. Run the dividing wall straight across and the door at the end of the shorter hall will gain you the space.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have my curiosity going---what are the small rooms going to be used for?

Why temporary?

Can the temp walls be screwed to the existing structure? 

Doors need firm support---unusual subject---more details please.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds exactly like the type of problem that office space people solve every day.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

While you could use something like drapes hung on a cable strand to divide the space temporarily, it would give very little privacy. Also, as shown, the space isn't optimally divided. More information will get you better suggestions.


----------

